# HKS cams in a sr20de?



## yip (Jan 20, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with using the step 1/step 2 HKS cams in a lowport/highport 91-94 SR20DE (not roller)? 

I tried to search but found very little info on these cams.

Are these cams for roller motor? 
Does anyone know what lift I need or should get? 

I plan on using stock valve springs, retainers (an comments on this too would be great) and Hks cam gears. 

Basically want to know if these will work in my 91 se-r even though I was looking for something with a little more duration but at half the price for the hks cams new I might just settle.

Any info would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

yip said:


> Does anyone have any experience with using the step 1/step 2 HKS cams in a lowport/highport 91-94 SR20DE (not roller)?
> 
> I tried to search but found very little info on these cams.
> 
> ...


A great alternative to the high priced HKS cams are JWT cams. With the 91 SE-R and a set of JWT S3, S4, or S5 camshafts you can see gains of 10 - 15 hp on a N/A vehicle. 

http://web.utk.edu/~cjohns32/camlist.htm

This link has everything you ever wanted to know about camshafts for the SE-R. If you have any questions hit me up on PM or email @ [email protected]


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

if i was gonna change the cams, i would grab one of the stops from jgy, they stop any unwanted ticking from the cams. it's cheap insurance.


----------



## yip (Jan 20, 2006)

AZ_TURBOSE said:


> A great alternative to the high priced HKS cams are JWT cams. With the 91 SE-R and a set of JWT S3, S4, or S5 camshafts you can see gains of 10 - 15 hp on a N/A vehicle.
> 
> http://web.utk.edu/~cjohns32/camlist.htm
> 
> This link has everything you ever wanted to know about camshafts for the SE-R. If you have any questions hit me up on PM or email @ [email protected]


But what if you could get the HKS cams for say 275 a set new? Would you consider them then or are the JWT that much better that it still couldn't sway you over to the HKS cams?


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

The hks are great cams, and usually cheaper than jwt cams. On average the hks cams run $400/pair while the jwt cams run $540/pair or so. If your valvetrain is in excellent condition, you might get away with running step 1 cams. But for the step 2's you will need a good spring/retainer upgrade. And as stated above, make sure to run a set of rocker arm stoppers from greddy, jwt, etc...there are a lot of companies that make them. Which hks cams are you looking to buy? 256, 264, 272? Are you putting these in an n/a engine, or turbo?


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

JWT cam's are in my car. Best investment in power I made so far.


----------



## yip (Jan 20, 2006)

chris859 said:


> The hks are great cams, and usually cheaper than jwt cams. On average the hks cams run $400/pair while the jwt cams run $540/pair or so. If your valvetrain is in excellent condition, you might get away with running step 1 cams. But for the step 2's you will need a good spring/retainer upgrade. And as stated above, make sure to run a set of rocker arm stoppers from greddy, jwt, etc...there are a lot of companies that make them. Which hks cams are you looking to buy? 256, 264, 272? Are you putting these in an n/a engine, or turbo?


I am getting the HKS cams for around three hundred for a set brand new! I would really like to get the 272 the most. I will be able to probably get the cams and the springs and retainers from HKS for just a little more than it would cost to get just the cams from JWT. That is really why I am leaning towards the HKS cams. I noticed on the 272 cams though that there was a huge lift and was wondering if that will cause valve float say around the 8000 rpm range? I really like top end power and am not really worried about losing any bottom end torque. My engine is NA! I really really want to have strong pull all the way to 8000 rpm's. Anyways, I was just wondering if someone had some experience with using these cams. 

Another thing though is the rocker arm stoppers? At the last SERCA event someone in a nx over reved and the rocker arm stopper actually broke the rocker arm. Is this just a freak incident or has anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

The 272 step 3's are the biggest hks makes...I believe they should run to about 8500rpm or so(engine permitting). I am putting the 272 step 2's in the engine I am building right now - however it is still in the assembly stage and I can't tell you how they run. I know they will give you a rough idle. Valve float- That is the main reason you upgrade the springs(stiffer springs cause more wear, however they don't float as easily). About the guy that broke the rocker arm, due to the stopper - There are way too many variables to think about...was it installed correctly? was it name brand? did he have the propper springs for his cams? was the rocker already weak? Personally...if I had to choose I would rather break a rocker, instead of floating a valve and munching a piston/head... I haven't heard of anyone getting more damage from a rocker arm stopper, and if it is installed properly(cams/valvesprings included), I don't see a problem with it.


yip said:


> I am getting the HKS cams for around three hundred for a set brand new! I would really like to get the 272 the most. I will be able to probably get the cams and the springs and retainers from HKS for just a little more than it would cost to get just the cams from JWT. That is really why I am leaning towards the HKS cams. I noticed on the 272 cams though that there was a huge lift and was wondering if that will cause valve float say around the 8000 rpm range? I really like top end power and am not really worried about losing any bottom end torque. My engine is NA! I really really want to have strong pull all the way to 8000 rpm's. Anyways, I was just wondering if someone had some experience with using these cams.
> 
> Another thing though is the rocker arm stoppers? At the last SERCA event someone in a nx over reved and the rocker arm stopper actually broke the rocker arm. Is this just a freak incident or has anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## yip (Jan 20, 2006)

chris859 said:


> The 272 step 3's are the biggest hks makes...I believe they should run to about 8500rpm or so(engine permitting). I am putting the 272 step 2's in the engine I am building right now - however it is still in the assembly stage and I can't tell you how they run. I know they will give you a rough idle. Valve float- That is the main reason you upgrade the springs(stiffer springs cause more wear, however they don't float as easily). About the guy that broke the rocker arm, due to the stopper - There are way too many variables to think about...was it installed correctly? was it name brand? did he have the propper springs for his cams? was the rocker already weak? Personally...if I had to choose I would rather break a rocker, instead of floating a valve and munching a piston/head... I haven't heard of anyone getting more damage from a rocker arm stopper, and if it is installed properly(cams/valvesprings included), I don't see a problem with it.


Thanks for the info chris! I think I have made my mind up and I am going to get the step 2's and the HKS valve springs and the rocker arm stoppers. 
Thanks for all the info everyone :thumbup:


----------

